# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Plataforma del Tajo elevará a la UE una denuncia porque el plan de cuenca no respeta el caudal ecológico

## sergi1907

Jue, 03/05/2012

La Razón
Al igual que hizo la plataforma del Delta del Ebro cuando solicitó aumentar su reserva hasta los 216 hectómetros cúbicos anuales, la Plataforma en Defensa de los Ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reina anunció que elevará ante la comisión de peticiones del Parlamento Europeo una denuncia por el incumplimiento en la redacción del plan de cuenca del Tajo y en el caudal ecológico y la calidad del agua del río. 

 El eurodiputado socialista Sergio Gutiérrez será el encargado de hacer llegar dicha denuncia, que podría estar lista en uno o dos meses, al igual que meses atrás el eurodiputado de IU, Willy Meyer, también elevó una pregunta ante instancias comunitarias sobre la situación del Tajo. 

 Uno de los portavoces de la plataforma, Miguel Ángel Sánchez, recordó, tras reunirse con representantes del PSOE, que el plan de cuenca del Tajo es el más atrasado de toda Europa, pues debía estar listo desde finales de 2009, por lo que incluso pesan sobre España amenazas de sanciones económicas. Sánchez indicó que, con esta medida, quieren «meter presión al Gobierno de España» para intentar que a finales de año esté el borrador definitivo del plan de cuenca, se abra el plazo de alegaciones y, a mediados de 2013, se tenga un documento definitivo, que debe tener claro al planificar la gestión del Tajo, que «o hay Tajo o hay trasvase». Otro de los portavoces, Miguel Méndez, exigió a los políticos «que se mojen», salgan de «los lugares comunes» y especifiquen cifras y datos concretos sobre lo que piden para el Tajo y el Alberche. 

 La Plataforma pide reservas en cabecera de 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos, un caudal de 20 metros cúbicos por segundo en Talavera, ejecutar el plan de recuperación de riberas y agua que garantice el riego a los regantes del Alberche, que este año, a pesar de estar el río al 70 por ciento, podrían verse obligados a usar del Tajo.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/109431

----------

